# hydrilla verticillata???



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Found a plant in Trinidad I think its hydrilla verticillata not sure though, need a confirmation!!

Close up pics of the leaf and some of snail eggs.

http://www.freewebs.com/zapins/trinidadpics.htm


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes. That very likely is Hydrilla.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

K thanks!! Is this a rare plant (I've never grown it/heard of it before)?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

No, it's not rare. It's been widely introduced (from the old world) and has become a serious pest plant worldwide. It's a big menace in the southern states, where it completely clogs waterways.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is on the federal list of banned plants in the U.S. and has clogged many rivers and ponds in the southern and central United States. It is probably the most serious of all the introduced aquatic pests with the exception of water hyacinth (Eichornia crassipes) See the following:

http://plants.ifas.ufl.edu/hydcirc.html

In the aquarium it is easy to grow, but it quickly reaches the surface and circles around the tank shading out other plants if not frequently trimmed. With room and good lighting, it will send prostrate stems along the substrate, which root and send up more vertical stems.


----------

